# Best way to get a hold of a small server



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

I have always wanted to have a webserver so that I can access all my files and programs from other devices. It would be great if I could run sandboxes on laptops which would then have preinstalled software. What is the first step?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If you have a solid router, switch to Custom router firmware and you can have the WebServer setup at the router itself.

Don't mess with your laptop, instead get a Ras Pi/OrangePi/Tinkerboard or something like that, install on it so you can carry it wherever you want to go. WebServer on the go..


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Tristar is right, though I would be very careful if you are going to change your router firmware as it is possible to brick it and make it useless. It is very possible to run a web server at home as long as you are just hosting files that shouldn't be too much of an issue. Running programs from a webserver and then on a laptop seems like a lot of work. What sandboxes are you wanting to run?


----------

